# Geocaching



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone here a geocacher?

For those unfamiliar with it here is a video explaining it.
[yt]-4VFeYZTTYs[/yt]

For anyone who is a geocacher, here is my profile page:
http://www.geocaching.com/profile/?guid=236415ea-bd49-4a28-9bbe-74d3c8437f9a&wid=1565ae3a-5c33-4159-8e72-1328f78a8b49&ds=2


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a friend who is. Sounds interesting, but I don't have the time or the gas money.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll be willing to bet money that there is at least one of them under a mile from where you live. Probably a few near where you work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

okay, i looked @ the map and there is one almost across the street from my subdivision and a whole page within a mile. How many people do this?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A lot of people do this. Some of the people who do it have over 10 thousand geocache finds. There are over a million geocaches worldwide, including one on the International Space Station, a few in Antartica and several under the ocean. The cool part about it is they are everywhere, but the uninformed are unaware that they walk past them every day. Its pretty fun to find these little hidden treasures. All you need is a cell phone or GPS device.



> There are 1,629,193 active geocaches and over 5 million geocachers worldwide


-Geocaching.com home page


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That's so cool!!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

This sure is interesting! I wanna try lol


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

ive done it, ive found only 3 though. sadly. haha, not many were i live sadly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! That many? My brother does this.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeckel said:


> ive done it, ive found only 3 though. sadly. haha, not many were i live sadly.




I still havnt started but I live in California and there are loads of them here!


***EDIT***


Searched for my first "geocache" today and had no luck :/


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I've ran into more than a few geocaches by accident. Many have digital cameras for people to take pictures of genitalia, smoking illicit drugs or other such tomfoolery. They have a strong tendency to be in spots that are well known but take a walk to get to.

HINT: not starbucks, try again


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually drugs, food, and explosives are among the things that are against the rules. I have actually never found one with drugs or explosives in them. I have found mints and candies before. 

You're right about well known spots, but I think you would be surprised as to how many you might find in your own neighborhood. They are litterally everywhere.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I just realized that I have accidentally found one!  It was really well disguised, a small jar covered in green mossy stuff, hidden in a hollow tree trunk. A small child had left it with his dad and asked for everyone who found it to write down the date and where they came from on the piece of paper that was in the jar, and also to replace anything they took with something of equal or greater value. We did it, but weren't sure why the jar was there. It makes me so happy to realize that we had found a geocache!  It's so nice that the father and son had done geocaching together. What a great thing to do.


----------

